# AKFF DIY COMP - WINNER ANNOUNCED!!



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Its a fact that just a few short years ago there was no such thing as a 'fishing kayak'.

Anyone wanting to fish out of a kayak had to first cut a few holes, attach rod holders and basically create and invent their own ways to hold all their gear and fish catching apparatus. As kayak fishing evolved, so did the amount of home-made gadgets on our yaks and yak pimping was born! It seemed that in order to get our yaks 'just right' we had to be part fisherman, part macgyver and part home handyman, with a dash of nutty professor thrown in as well.

Then along came the popularity of electronics, and a few AKFF members soon found out that 12 volts of electricity plus water doesn't always equal fun. :shock: Flotation was another hot topic with some members literally melting their kayaks trying to improve the bouyancy...Yak trolleys, anchor systems, catch bags, in-hull storage, electric motors etc etc. You name it, someone on AKFF has done it, and someone else has probably copied it!

However apart from a few monumental and life threatening spectacular failures, over the years there have been plenty of genius ideas and a few prototypes have now found their way into mass production. Nowadays, anything we want is available off the shelf, which is great, but theres still plenty of DIY'ers out there with ideaas to share!

Therefore, we are running an AKFF DIY comp over the next month to showcase and reward those who still enjoy the smell of burning plastic. :lol:

Enter your best DIY idea under $100 in this thread and at the end of the month we will select the most creative, useful and clever idea as our winner. *Winner will receive a new Shimano Sienna 4000 reel courtesy of the AKFF *. Your idea may be related to anything 'yak pimping' related, but must not cost more than $100.

Ideas for live bait tanks, electronics, scupper carts, storage ideas, tackle systems etc etc will all be accepted - this can be an idea you have already done, something you are currently working on or a future project - we need details, pictures or diagrams and your instructions on 'how to'.

So what are you waiting for? Show us / tell us your best DIY idea and you'll be in with a chance to win a new reel. Entries close November 15.

We look forward to seeing your ideas.

On behalf of AKFF Moderators/Admin/Legends


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Can you nominate someone else ?

If so it has to be the Keza bait tube.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=14681

Its certainly one of the best DIY things on the site, simple to make and cheap.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

How about the under $10 category? Can't claim this one for myself, but it makes me laugh and it is pretty ingenious. Cheap. Easy to mount. Requires no tools or adhesives & is a multipurpose device:

1) Keeps the rain off your head
2) Keeps the sun off your head
3) Is a relatively effective sail
4) If you sharpen the end you can poke toothy critters with it to dissuade them from biting you
5) If you sharpen the end you can poke boaties with it when they get too close
6) if you sharpen the end you can poke other yakkers with it when they are catching more fish than you
7) If you install the de-lux model you can attach a gaff to the other end WARNING: Do not use in high wind situations
8) You can use it to hide your face from the media if you happen to be a celebrity & are getting married on your Kayak!

PS: As I cannot claim the patent on this invention, should it be the winning entry please give the Prize to Occy - it might encourage him to go fishing :lol:


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Genius. Pure genius. If you don't win this I say it is rigged!


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

stainless


----------



## adzy (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi lads

Heres my rod storage idea, comes well under $100, and for those who throw alot of lures it keeps tangles to a minimum

Just some pvc pipe to suit your rear flush mounts, 2 x 90 degree bends and a bullbar rod holder

easy 
Adzy


----------



## lloydy (Aug 23, 2010)

Heres mine, and at $5 its well under the $100 limit 

_*CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK >>>>>> viewtopic.php?f=12&t=41228 <<<<<< CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK*_


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I'll pop in my no drill Cup Holder Sounder Mount - viewtopic.php?f=12&t=23120
















- mainly because it was the catalyst for a number of developments on the idea, esp by Kalgrm initially viewtopic.php?f=12&t=27233 and then Mingle viewtopic.php?f=12&t=31348 who took it to the next level !


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Squid gaff
Cheap and easy to make

Just get the squid within range and aim for the apex of the squid, gaff and lift into Yak. Saves messing around with a net or trying to grab the squid by hand or lift a squid only hooked on a single tenticle.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Kelvin11 said:


> Squid gaff
> Cheap and easy to make
> 
> .


This one I like


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

hi guys,

newb here to this forum but I have been yak fishing for as long as I can remember...

Anyhow getting to the technowaffle... My friends new Viking Fisherman has one MAJOR flaw to me, albeit one that my Perception Minnow lacks & probably should have...

Now what I'm talking about is 'scrupers', some kayaks sit too low in the water and the scrupers actually allow water to come up into the viod and if one were to store gear in the for hatch in the Viking the gear gets wet due to the water traveling vertically... 
So there are two options... 1- block the scrpers but completely negate any usefullness that they offer or 2- make up plugs with a mini scruper in them that gradually lets any water in the void out at a rate thats good enough but doesnt let water up into the void easily... Get my drift???

Anyhow the foam should be made from foam that 'isnt' water absorbing, something like the foam that thongs are made from, or closed cell foam... Also this foam plug needs to be very well fitting and should be seated well in the scruper. Once the whole built scruper plug is in you shouldnt see any water traveling up through the tube (thats put through the middle of the scruper plug) as its bent at the bottom in the direction that the water is flowing as now being a dryer version of the origional scruper - which lets people store dry goods up front or in the rear without water coming up and lapping at the bottom of whatever sits above the scruper... All up this shouldnt cost anyone more than $30 - unless you get the foam from Clark Rubber - which you'll have to give your kids away and take up another mortgage...

Anyhow I have quickly made a sketch up in paint so I appologise for the low res, crappy image but I hope that this gets through to all that have issues with scrupers!!! I have an issue of needing to bail out... Which sucks even more!! And no i am not installing a bilge pump... ;-)

Anyhow I have a Perception Minnow for sale - if anyones interested - PM me if u want further details...

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Slazmo said:


> Anyhow the foam should be made from foam that 'isnt' water absorbing ..............
> 
> All up this shouldnt cost anyone more than $30 - unless you get the foam from Clark Rubber -


mate anyone wishing to try your idea can use a pool noodle that costs about $3 and gives enough foam for a dozen scupper plugs.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Dodge said:


> Slazmo said:
> 
> 
> > mate anyone wishing to try your idea can use a pool noodle that costs about $3 and gives enough foam for a dozen scupper plugs.


never occured to me to use a pool noodle, have thought about that kind of foam but would have prefered to use something a little more stronger or glue worthy to keep the vinyl tube from moving in and out of.

Either way thanks for the idea 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

DIY Folding anchor from scrap metal, works beaut


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Lapse, well done mate - Please check your PM's


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Lapse - the DIY section has been one of the most useful topic sections of AKFF - so to get the most useful of the most useful is an achievement !


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll second solatree's comment. Congratulations!


----------

